# Maury or Jerry Springer?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Who do you prefer?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to like watching Jerry Springer, but it has gotten so fake and ridiculous I don't bother anymore.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Maury. Jerry Springer can get violent and waay over the top.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Jerry Jerry Jerry. Used to love watching that show back in the day. Maury isn't bad though i used to watch that sometimes too.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

These shows actually rot your mind and make you angry. (At least for me lol)

I used to watch this crap and be so depressed. Promise if you stop watching day time TV you'll instantly be a happier person. Anything will do, just don't watch those shows. Haha.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jerrry! Jerrryyy! Jerrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyy!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I like black comedy, so I voted for Maury.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Maury, it's entertaining


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Both are incredibly stupid. But on Maury, nobody speaks English except for Maury himself.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

You are....*NOT* the father *starts dancing*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Black And Mild said:


> You are....*NOT* the father *starts dancing*


Maury is the father of t.v. paternity tests and the father of "Is it a boy or a girl?!!?" Ha, love Maury


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Jerrry! Jerrryyy! Jerrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyy!


I love that show! opcorn


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope they both get cancer. But it wouldn't be nearly as satisfying if all the people they inspired didn't go with them.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Neither. They both show me how barbaric people can get.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

But I chose Jerry.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Ugh neither. I don't understand how people can get enjoyment out of watching that stuff. I know some of it is fake, but I don't even find it humorous..just incredibly stupid.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i dont really watch maury, but that show is hilarious with all those trashy ghetto people hahaha


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:haha


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i love that episode of south park where they make fun of maury omg


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Maury hands down, there is no contest. I think Steve Wilkos has even surpassed Jerry Springer at this point.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Half of the discussions are beeped out. It gets pretty annoying.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

I think the shows are mostly staged and i have to be reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy bored to watch either. But id choose maury


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Maury can be funny but Jerry Springer is classic & way more outrageous, plus the crowd gets right involved too, lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

God, I love Maury. He is so kind and sensitive.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bumping because I watched a little trash TV today and it reminded me of these guys. When I was in school I dreamt of going to a taping of one of these shows with friends. Seemed like it would be a great time

Maury brings the lulz harder imo


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Idk, both shows are crazy lol.

I just wanted to post this gif though:









Do they have shows like this in the UK? :con


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Maury, Jerry Springer is wayy too outrageous and scripted for my taste.

I used to watch the Maury show everyday after school.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Maury......I could never get into Jerry Springer. I stopped watching Maury when every episode involved a paternity test. His best shows were the ones w/ the out of control brats that got yelled at by drill sargeants or whatever and the 500 lb kid episodes.

It's funny to think about the time when Maury's show was actually not such a joke, lol.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

mezzoforte said:


> Idk, both shows are crazy lol.
> 
> I just wanted to post this gif though:
> 
> ...


Jeremy Kyle is their equivalent, I think. They have that over here on some channel, too.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The Maury show produced this great gem......


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Jerry Jerry Jerry Jerry Jerry

Maury is just an imitation. He used to have a real talk show.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

They're both disgusting! To make your living off of digging into the infectious,oozing,scabby underbelly of society and actually be praised for that slop?!? Sickening!!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I like saying, JERRY, JERRY, JERRY!! But I like Maury, I think he's a better host, and the audience is funnier.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A long time ago (probably early to mid 90s) I used to watch Springer just for the hell of it. I probably watched all of the main ones off and on but none of them really on a daily basis.

These days it's kind of distressing to think that pretty much everyone used to watch these shows habitually and that just might be part of the reason society sucks as bad as it does today. 

It's not that I have a problem with mindless entertainment. I just get the feeling most of the people who watched them religiously didn't think of them that way. They literally allowed themselves to be conditioned by them in a very "not good" kind of way.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thats hard I love them both but The Jerry Springer show is kind of crazy


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Both are absolute rubbish.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Neither, to be honest.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd rather harm myself than to be put through an episode of those nonsense.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Jerry Springer!!! I love the show. It's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

nubly said:


> Maury is just an imitation. He used to have a real talk show.


Ahh, the pre-1998 "The Maury Povich Show" was the better of the two and all their incarnations. On days when I stayed home from school, that's what I'd be watching (along with a few of the other ones that were on the air at the time).





 (1996)




 (1998.)

Oh yeah, very 90s feel to those..

I wouldn't watch its current format. That the show is still on the air after 15+ years of that paternity/drama crap... says a lot about how many of 'those people' are out there...

Jerry Springer was pretty good up until around the same time (1998 or so). After that, it just got ridiculous.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Both are scum.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I kind of like that Jeremy Kyle fellow. They manage to round up some really ****ed up characters in the UK. And his "I'm really helping these people sort out their issues" shtick kills me.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Neither. They're both equally depressing. Every time I see either one I immediately think "oh crap, why am I watching TV during working hours on a weekday?"


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sinatra said:


> Both are scum.


 Probably most people will say this if asked. But the interesting thing about it is that most everyone has spent more than a small amount of time coming to that conclusion (while happily watching with a bowl of chips or something).

Both were a form of deliberate mass manipulation, just like "Oprah" "Dr Phil" "Dr Drew" "Dr Oz" and "Sanjay Gupta" (Although the CNN one has much better acting)


----------

